# Resolved: Home folder access



## andrewg2308 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi All

I work in a school with a Windows 2003 AD domain. Our students each have there own login and home folder which is mapped via AD. I have had a few requests as of late from teachers saying that want to access the students folders to give them files etc. I don't really want to have to sit here and set permissions on every students folder. i would like to be able to select folders of a year level of students and set permissions. However when I try this is get a message saying " the permissions cannot be displayed because they are different between ... and ..., Do you wish to reset?"

Is there a way around this? or a third party software that may help?
If anymore info is required let me know.

Thanks in advanced!
Andrew G


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Home folder access*

Are the student accounts all in one group, for example, "Students"?


----------



## andrewg2308 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Home folder access*

verdm,

Thanks for your reply! No they are not all in the same folder. The students are organized into year levels in AD and the home folder directories mirror this.

Andrew G


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Home folder access*

http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-6346_11-5034333.html

That's your answer!

Rob


----------



## andrewg2308 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Home folder access*

Thanks verdrm!

Worked a treat! I can't thank you enough for the time you have saved me!

Cheers,
Andrew G


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Home folder access*

Your welcome! PM me if you have any other questions! We use that in our school as well...it saves tons of time.

Rob


----------

